# insérer une photo  en LateX



## rvhg (2 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
voici mon texte LatEX juste un essai 
documentclass[a4paper,18pt]{article}
\usepackage[french]{babel}
\usepackage[applemac]{inputenc}
\usepackage{amsmath,amssymb,amsfonts}
\usepackage{fancybox}
\usepackage[dvips]{graphics}
\usepackage[xetex]{graphicx}
\usepackage{geometry} 
\usepackage{fancyhdr}
\usepackage{pstricks,pst-plot,pst-node,pstricks-add}
%pour faire des pieds de pages
\setlength\textheight{24cm} 
\title{\Huge {Heures de départ YOUENN}}

\date{}
\begin{document}
\maketitle

\begin{figure}[htbp]
\begin{center}
%BoundingBox: 50 50 410 302
\includegraphics[width=6cm]{../../DSCN0376.JPG}


\caption{default}
\label{default}
\end{center}
\end{figure}
\end{document}

Voici le message d'erreur  que cela me donne 

! LaTeX Error: Cannot determine size of graphic in ../../DSCN0376.JPG (no Bound
ingBox).

See the LaTeX manual or LaTeX Companion for explanation.
Type  H <return>  for immediate help.
 ...                                              

l.22 ...udegraphics[width=6cm]{../../DSCN0376.JPG}
J'ai installé BoundBox.sty mais rien j'ai essayé [bb=*50*50 500 500] ou varier ces nombres rien ne se passe , j'ai installé Texshop 2   et je s'ai Tiger.
Merci.


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

C'est pourtant simple !

Une photo en latex, une !


----------



## rvhg (2 Octobre 2006)

bravo pour l(humour, mais cela ne m'aide pas beaucoup pour mettre une photo dans un document LaTex et non en LateX (majuscules importantes)


----------



## jean-f (10 Octobre 2006)

J'ai copié-collé ton texte mot pour mot, j'ai juste changé évidemment le nom du JPG par celle que j'ai placée dans le répertoire de mon fichier tex, et tout se passe bien ! 

J'ai aussi Latex 2.10(beta2) sous tiger ...

As-tu essayé en plaçant ta photo à côté de ton .tex et en n'insérant uniquement que lenomdetaphoto.jpg entre les corchets ?


----------



## jem25 (10 Octobre 2006)

le fichier doit etre dans le repertoire de ton fichier teX normalement enfin c comme ca que je fait


----------



## Frizou (13 Octobre 2006)

Vu le message d'erreur, y'a de fortes chances pour qu'il ne trouve pas ton image.
1) essaye en pla&#231;ant ton image au m&#234;me endroit que ton fichier tex
2) si 1) fonctionne, essaye ensuite en indiquant le chemin absolu de l&#224; ou se trouve ton image (et non le chemin relatif)



jem25 a dit:


> le fichier doit etre dans le repertoire de ton fichier teX normalement enfin c comme ca que je fait


Pas n&#233;cessairement, mais par d&#233;faut latex regarde effectivement dans le repertoire courant


----------



## molgow (15 Octobre 2006)

Vu le message d'erreur, j'aurais plut&#244;t regard&#233; d'abord pour un probl&#232;me d'image corrompue ou mal format&#233;e. As-tu essay&#233; avec une image JPEG dont tu es s&#251;r qu'elle est en "bon &#233;tat" (par exemple, t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e sur internet) ?


----------



## Frizou (15 Octobre 2006)

Essaye de virer l'option [dvips] du package graphics


----------

